# Central PA Make-N-Take



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

*Reminder*

Just a quick reminder...

One week until the Make-N-Take!

If you have not yet let me know you are coming, please drop me an email by Wednesday. You can either email me via the announcement page (www.boilingpondscemetery.com\2007_coffin_make_n_take.htm) or send me a private message via this forum.

Hope to see you Saturday!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Last reminder...

The Central PA Make-N-Take is this Saturday.

If you have not yet let me know you are coming, please drop me an email by the END OF TODAY. You can either email me via the announcement page (Here) or send me a private message via this forum.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

*Coffin make and take*

The Monster Maze is sooooooooooooo there !

btw - Joel is an LED *GOD* - if you have any question about LED's - pick his brain at the make-n-take!


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, the sun and heat beat us down, but in the end a coffin (and 3/4) was made.

In attendence was Michael Bruner of The Monster Maze and myself (more wings and pizza for us!). Mike was able to complete an entire coffin before the heat became too unbearable and had a second rough cut and ready for assembly.

I was able to complete about 75% of my coffin fog chiller before the heat got the better of me.

All-in-all, a productive day. Look for the announcement for Make-N-Take #2 to be held next month!


----------

